
Porn Films Don’t Get Copyright Protection in Germany, Court Rules - Libertatea
http://torrentfreak.com/porn-films-dont-get-copyright-protection-in-germany-court-rules-130701/
======
tzs
> On that basis the District Court found that the works had never been
> released in Germany and were therefore ineligible for protection under the
> Copyright Act

Germany is a party to the Berne Convention, so I find that highly unlikely.
German copyright law explicitly says that foreign nationals are accorded all
the protections required by international treaties (see article 121, section 4
of their Copyright Act).

------
aw3c2
Torrentfreak is such a terrible linkbait sensationalist piece of poop. This is
one decision of one court for a specific tiny selection of films. It has
absolutely no meaning in a broader sense.

They don't even link to the sources in that article.

Flag and or skip.

------
arrrg
Just one court and others have ruled differently in the past.

------
danso
Wow, that is kind of a bizarre ruling. Unpacking it from the current context
of finding file sharers, on what grounds should a court get to decide that a
production loses all copyright protection solely because of its content? It's
not just the sex acts but the performers, I presume, that give value to a porn
video (and of course, production value and story writing).

I suspect that some athletic broadcasts enjoy copyright protection by the
league and yet it'd be strange to deny their copyright just because it's a
bunch of guys kicking a ball around

~~~
hamai
I think we are still living in times where some parents would rather deliver a
person in a society where the chances of being a porn performer are reduced,
compared to the chances of being a sports performer.

